# murray 4.5\21 single stage



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I might pick one of these up for $20 today. Does anyone know if they actually are 4.5 hp or is this one of the hp inflated motors that i have seen some postings about? Looking for a little more hp vs the 3/21 craftsman POS i have now.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dragged the old girl home. Fired up on the third pull. Paddles look better than my craftsman, I'm good to go! Anyone know the other names of this machine, like mtd, craftsman, etc? Looks like this...http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Murray-62145X4N-Snow-Thrower/p835.html


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

There she is


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I believe that Murray is the manufacturer and also made similar looking (green in color) models for Craftsman. Currently, Briggs & Stratton owns the Murray name.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I believe that Murray is the manufacturer and also made similar looking (green in color) models for Craftsman. Currently, Briggs & Stratton owns the Murray name.


 Thanks for the info, i know she's a turd, but if she starts, runs, and keeps the driveway cleared I'll be happy. Electric start makes not a sound on this one. I will have to investigate.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The Murray cost you 1/4 the price of new paddles, scraper bar and belt for the Craftsman. Good luck with it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have the same one except mines branded craftsman and is grey in color with electric start and a 5hp 2 stroke tecumseh. one thing i hate about it is my paddles are riveted in, not sure about this one


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

43128 said:


> i have the same one except mines branded craftsman and is grey in color with electric start and a 5hp 2 stroke tecumseh. one thing i hate about it is my paddles are riveted in, not sure about this one


How is the performance of it? Is it worth keeping around? I picked up a 4 stroke 21 inch mtd for $50 yesterday, a 2010 model that needs paddles and I'm trying to decide whether i gained anything or not.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> How is the performance of it? Is it worth keeping around? I picked up a 4 stroke 21 inch mtd for $50 yesterday, a 2010 model that needs paddles and I'm trying to decide whether i gained anything or not.


Paddles, scrapper and belt are around $50 for the MTD. Overall it is a pretty good workhorse for 6" or less snowfall. They will clear deeper snow at a reduced speed and harder pushing. The scrapper has two working edges, so when one side wears out, flip it around and use the second side.
Probably worth $150-$175 once the snow starts to fly.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its ok for what it is, i wouldnt use it as a primary machine, but it is great with heavy snow. the engines run forever if you keep oil in them but i find myself pulling off the carb every 3 years or so even if i drain and burn the gas because it ends up surging, for what they are they make great backup machines. they are best for heavy snow up to about 8 inches


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

does anyone know the model of the Tecumseh engine on this? I need a carb for one.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Reviving thread ? I don't have the answer, and just bought the Murray tec 4.5 today on CL...I'm also looking for info on the engine...Can anybody help?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You will need the model and spec number off the sticker on the recoil shroud to order the correct parts for YOUR engine. This is the service manual for Tecumseh two cycle motors. I hope this helps.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1996.pdf


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Grunt....Thnx much for the link to manual...It was very rewarding...


----------



## murray21 (Mar 11, 2015)

actual had the same version, unfortunately while trying to fix an issue where it would only remain on when the choke was fully on. no choke no motor. However somehow during the fix the throttle jammed, overeved, and then threw a bearing and block cracked. 

pretty solid machine though, got me through 10 winters (PO had it for 5 winters)


----------

